# خواص الألمنيوم waeel.mchati al



## وائل مشاطي (8 مارس 2012)

المادة الأكثر شيوعاً في العالم الألمنيوم وزنه النوعي 2.7 ينصهر عند درجة حرارة 658 د.م 
يغلي عند درجة 1800 د.م العدد الذري 13 الكترون أنكماشه 6.7% رمزه al
معدن الألمنيوم : ناقل جيد نوعاً ما للكهرباء يصنع منه الكبلات التوتر العالي 
معدن الألمنيوم : طروق قابل للسحب يصنع منه صفائح الطباعة الأوفست 
معدن الألمنيوم : لدن لين يقبل البلص يصنه منه الطناجر والأواني
معدن الألمنيوم : قابل للتمدد والتشكيل على المكبس يصنع منه أجهزة الأنارة (كواشف الهنكارات)
معدن الألمنيوم : يقبل التلبيس الكهرائي لكنه بحاجة لمعالجة كيميائية
معدن الألمنيوم : يتجانس مع كل المعادن وعند وضعه 
مع الحديد في الفرن يرفع حرارته ويسيل المعدن 
مع الفونط بنسبة 20% يصبح الفونط حراري لاينصهر بسهولة يستخدم للبواتق والمبادلات 
مع النحاس الأحمر يصبح صلد البنية بنسبة نحاس قليلة يصنع منه البستون وعلب الببسي
مع السيلكون يصبح صغير المسام لايرشح منه الزيت كقطع المحرك 
يصب في قوالب من الفونط أذا كان القالب يدوي ومن الحديد الحراري لمكائن الحقن
يقبل التطعيم على معدن ثاني فيصب فوق الحديد مثلاً وعند ضموره يستحيل نزعه
يتفاعل بسرعة مع العوامل الجوية ويظهر عليه طبقا من الملح 
التوقيع (( وائل مشاطي )) دمشق سوريا​


----------

